# شرح بسيط التصوير بالرنين المغناطسيىmri



## محمد عبد الباسط (20 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


التصوير بالرنين المغناطسيى
MRI
ما المقصود بالتصوير الطبى Medical Imaging . 
هو أختبار طبى عن طريقه يتم انتاج صور مقطعية لأجزاء وأنسجة الجسم البشرى , هذة الصور تساعد الفيزيائين على التشخيص والتعامل مع الحالات الطبية مستخدما أجهزة التشخيص الطبى.
فى بعض الاحيان يمكن ان نطلق مصطلح Angiography على Medical Imaging .

# التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسى:


هو أسلوب تشخيصى يستخدم موجات الراديو ومجال مغناطيسى قوى للحصول عن معلومات عن ذرات الهيدروجين فى أنسجة جسم الانسان


# شرح نظرية الرنين المغناطيسى النووى.

تعتمد هذه النظرية على ثلاث خطوات: 
1) المحاذاه Alignment 
بروتونات الذره فى حالة الاستقرار تتحرك حركه عشوائيه فى جميع الاتجاهات ولكن اذا اثرنا عليها بمجال مغناطيسى نلاحظ ان البروتونات تأخذ نفس أتجاه خطوط المجال المغناطيسى .
2) الرنين Resonance 
عند توجيه موجات الراديو الى الجزء المراد تشخيصه عن طريق RF transmitter coil فان هذه الوجات تصطدم بالبروتونات فتمتص هذه البروتونات جزء من طاقة هذة الموجات وتتحرك فى مسار أخر .
3) الاستقرار Relaxation
نتيجة للاحتكاك وعوامل أخرى تعود البروتونات الى محاذاة خطوط المجال المغناطيسى فاقده طاقه يتم استقبالها عن طريق RF receiver coil وادخالها للكمبيوتر لتحويلها الى صور .

# أنواع MRI Device :

يوجد نوعين لجهاز MRI 
1) Convential (closed) MRI
هذا الجهاز يستخدم لعمل فحص لاى جزء من جسم الانسان مثل المخ, الركبة, الصدر, الثدى وذلك باستخدام RF coil خاص بكل جزء ياتى مع الجهاز .
2) Open MRI 
فى هذا الجهاز يتم اجراء فحص لجزء واحد فقط من جسم الانسان حسب نوع الجهاز حيث هناك جهاز خاص بالمخFMRI)) وأخر خاص بالركبة وثالث خاص بالثدى . هذا الجهاز حل مشكلة الخوف من الاماكن المغلقه فى النوع الاول وكذالك مشكلة المرضى الذين لا تتناسب أجسامهم مع Closed MRI .

# الاستفادة من فحص MRI .

توجد استفادات كثيرة منها :
1) اكتشاف أورام الصدر والبطن .
2) اكتشاف مرض تجلط الوريد التاجى ومشاكل القلب والاورطى .
3) اكتشاف أورام الاعضاء التكاثرية مثل الرحم , المبيض والبروستات .
4) اكتشاف أورام الثدى المتعددة .

اكتشاف السرطان ومعرفة درجة انتشاره فى الجسم 
]

# مكونات جهاز MRI .

1) أنبوبه Table or bore) ) يستلقى عليها المريض تتحرك للأمام والخلف خلال مجال مغناطيسى. 
2) المجال المغناطيسى والذى يعتبر أكبر وأهم جزء فى جهاز MRI ويستخدم لعمل محاذاه لبروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين, شدة المجال المستخدمة تتراوح بين 1/2 الى 2 تسلا . توجد ثلاثة انواع من المجال المغناطيسى يمكن استخدامهم فى جهاز MRI وهما :


Resistive Magnets.*
Permanent Magnets. *
Superconducting Magnets.*

3) ملفات موجات الراديو: RF coils والتى تنقسم الى ملفين, الاول يرسل Receiver coil ) ) الموجات الى الجزء المراد فحصه لتصدم ببروتونات ذرة الهيدروجين وبالتالى حدوث ظاهرة الرنين, الثانى يستقبل Transmitter coil )) الموجات الصادره من البروتونات فى حالة حدوث ظاهرة الاستقرار . يوجد مع الجهاز انواع عديده من هذه الملفات لتستخدم فى فحص أجزاء الجسم المختلفة ويجب أن تحيط هذه الملفات الجزء المراد فحصه .
4) الكمبيوتر ( Computer ) : يستخدم لتحويل البيانات (الاشارات) الصادره من الجسم الى صور ثنائية أو ثلاثية الابعاد وذلك باستخدام برنامج خاص ونظرية Fourier series .


# مميزات استخدام MRI .

توجد مميزات كثيره لجهاز MRI منها :
1) جهاز MRI لايستخدم الاشعه المتأينةIonizing Radiation)) وهذا مريح لكثير من المرضى .

2) يمكن لجهاز MRI أخذ صور من أى جانب وبأى درجة حيث يمكن تقسيم الجزء المراد فحصه الى عدة شرائح وذاك دون ان يتحرك المريض .

# عيوب جهاز MRI .

1) الخوف من الاماكن المغلقة عند بعض الناس يجعل فحص MRI غير مناسب (مزعج) لهم .
2) يصدر الجهاز كمية كبيرة من الضوضاء تزعج المريض, تحل هذة المشكلة بوضع سدادة الاذن .
3) بقاء المريض ثابت طوال مدة الفحص والتى تأخذ مابين 20 الى 90 دقيقة غير مريح للمريض .
4) المرضى الذين تحتوى اجسامهم على أجزاء معدنية يكون خطر عليهم اجراء هذا الفحص .
5) جهاز MRI غالى جدا وبالتالى الفحص يكون غالى .

وقد ذكر فى بعض المواقع العلميه عن وجود بعض الاضرار من استخدام جهاز MRI منها:

1) يوجد بعض الاشخاص لايستطيعون استخدام هذا الجهاز مثل الزارعين لل Peace maker
ولكن الحمد لله استطاعت احدى الشركات حل هذه المشكله كما قدمت فى الموضوع السابق وهذا هو الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92942.html
2) الماده التى تحقن للمريض ممكن ان تسبب kidney failure ولكن لفتره بسيطه لاتتعدى الساعات
3) ذكر بعض فنيين الطبيين العاملين على هذا الجهاز انه ممكن يسبب مرض الزهيمر للعاملين على هذا الجهاز لفتره طويله ولكن انا غير متأكد من هذه المعلومه















مخطط للاجزاء الرئيسية لتركيب جهاز MRI والاجهزة الالكترونية المتحكمة في تشغيله​
تطورات مستقبلية متوقع لجهاز MRI

تعد اجهزة MRI في اوجها فهي عمرها لا يتعد 20 عاما مقارنة باجهزة اشعة اكس التي مر عليها اكثر من 100 عام ولذلك التطوير على اجهزة MRI يعد محدودا لانها في افضل صورة ممكنة وتعطى نتائج ممتازة وصور دقيقة وواضحة. ولكن من الممكن ان يتم تطوير أجزة MRI اصغر حجماً ومخصصة لوظيفة مخددة مثل ان نجد اجهزة رنين مغناطيسي مخصصة لتصوير بعض اعضاء الجسم مثل تصوير الذراع أو العمود الفقري او الركبة أو الرقبة أو التجويف البطني أو القفص الصدري او الدماغ. كذلك يعمل العلماء على استخدام اجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي على تصوير ذماغ الانسان اثناء قيامه باداء بعض المهام مثل الضغط على كرة او النظر إلى صورة لمعرفة كيف يعمل الدماغ. وبالتالي فإن مستقبل اجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي موجهة إلى الابحاث العلمية التي يمكن ان تتم باستخدامه لفهم العديد من اسرار جسم الانسان.

هذا شرح بسيط واتشرف بالاضافة ممن لديه العلم لاستفادة الجميع​*
*ارجو الدعاء لوالدى بالشفاء العاجل*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

تسلم وماقصرت 

وننتظر جديدك .

ونسأل الله الشفاء العاجل لوالدك.

البغدادي


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك يا مشرفنا الكريم على روحك الطيبه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتزامن (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونسأل الله الشفاء لوالدك .........


----------



## فاروق علي (23 يونيو 2008)

اللهم بارك وزدنا علما،
والشفاء لوالدك و كل المرضى بحوله تعالى،آمين


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم على الدعاء واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع اعجبكم


----------



## mmaee87 (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور.


----------



## عمار المتوكل (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكووورررررر على هذة المعلومات والشرح الجيد


----------



## therarocky (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرئع 
وفقك الله وجل 
و أسأل الله العلي القدير الشفاء العاجل لوالدك ، اللهم أمين


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

ربنا ريوفقك يا احي وللامام


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا على الردود
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورييييييين على هذا الموضوع الساخن​


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور لموضوعك الجميل والصور التوضيحية شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## 2riadh (18 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

